# BMW Vs Alfa Romeo



## escortvan (Jan 9, 2010)

just traded my 156 t.spark against a 318ci
begginning to think it was a bad idea
156 was the best car i have ever owned:


----------



## jamescurt (Jun 14, 2009)

almost looks like the bugati veyron but almost garanteed to brake down every 5 minutes i see plenty of alfa's broken down over here in the uk bmw anyday of the week


----------



## GoingNuts (Nov 6, 2009)

Alpha's are OK up top. But their exhausts look like the rusty tin cans found on hondas. To me that's a major let down. This is comparable to a very good looking female with sexual disease. It makes one think: what a waste.


----------



## SlimKlim (Sep 11, 2008)

jamescurt said:


> almost looks like the bugati veyron but almost garanteed to brake down every 5 minutes i see plenty of alfa's broken down over here in the uk bmw anyday of the week


I hope it brakes.


----------



## SeeYal (Aug 28, 2007)

Fast Bob said:


> One of the major problems was the (Marelli) electrical system (the Italian counterpart of Lucas, for those of you old enough to know WTF I`m talking about , another was they were all rustbuckets....the last series of Alfas sold in this country (the 164 ?) had this weird, "broken-in-half" look when viewed from the side....quite strange....


+ 1000 on the rust bucket... my dad bougth a Jullietta 1.8 L in the 70's... fun to drive,... treated with "Dinitrol", and even though, completly rusted with through and through holes after just one year...


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

SeeYal said:


> + 1000 on the rust bucket...


They don't rust like they used to.

Still AR isn't the most reliable car you can buy.


----------



## rsitnick (Feb 9, 2007)

Loved my '94 164 LS.
The engine was a work of art!
And what a sound!


----------



## pilkasbumeris (Oct 19, 2009)

rsitnick said:


> Loved my '94 164 LS.
> The engine was a work of art!
> And what a sound!
> 
> I had the same model,but 2.0 v6 TURBO (150kw),it was great car,sold it two years ago...


----------



## Bimmerman4ever (Mar 14, 2009)

rsitnick said:


> Loved my '94 164 LS.
> The engine was a work of art!
> And what a sound!


Just pick up the same MY, my first Alfa after many BMWs and Mercs. Did own a 78 Fiat Spider 124 once, but it's nothing compared to the Alfa


----------



## ///M3 E93 in LA (Aug 14, 2008)

I always liked those 164's. Those intake plenums indeed are pretty with the chrome. I hope Fiat brings the Alfa back to the US. They keep promising and delaying, but now with the Chrysler deal it might happen. I would love to get the MiTo GTA for my son.

I admire the alfisti on the alfabb. They have a blind loyalty to the marque. We could use a little bit more of that here at times when someone with an audi or merc starts bad mouthing our cars.


----------



## Bimmerman4ever (Mar 14, 2009)

///M3 E93 in LA said:


> I always liked those 164's. Those intake plenums indeed are pretty with the chrome. I hope Fiat brings the Alfa back to the US. They keep promising and delaying, but now with the Chrysler deal it might happen. I would love to get the MiTo GTA for my son.
> 
> I admire the alfisti on the alfabb. They have a blind loyalty to the marque. We could use a little bit more of that here at times when someone with an audi or merc starts bad mouthing our cars.


Yea I'm pretty much open to anything, but do prefer European cars. 
The new retro Mustangs are cool, though out of my budget.

Recently had an offer to trade a 92 (e30) 325i cab 5 speed for my Alfa so I might take it.

It's a little rough on the interior and needs a few cosmetic parts
but the mileage is low and it has the sport seats. :thumbup:

I did do some touching up of the engine to give it some color


----------



## Bimmerman4ever (Mar 14, 2009)

Updated my ride. Traded the Alfa for a Land Rover then sold that to buy this 740iL
(I wanted more HP (282 hp 4.0 V8) and RWD) It actually gets better gas mileage then my Alfa did.

Corners great, due to the 18.9.5" M5 rims
I won't lower it because of the snow on the road during the winter










*Video of other cars I've had*


----------

